# THE RUNWAY > Luxury Travel Forum >  Enjoy Laidback Comfort with Luxury Hotels in Hyderabad

## mano133

Planning on a relaxing trip to Hyderabad. If you can afford between Rs. 3000- Rs. 5000 per night, one can enjoy stays at one of the many Luxury hotels in Hyderabad. Several 3 or 4 star hotels offer end-to-end service which includes top of the line rooms with best beddings and luxurious bathrooms, more than 1 restaurant severing various types of foods and other special services such as spa, message and evening parties. Staying in one of these luxurious hotels is guaranteed to make your stay at Hyderabad extremely memorable. You can find may such 3 star hotels for Hyderabad at .com. Prices vary by city and the time of the year.


hotels in Hyderabad

----------


## Nevseni

I was shocked byyour information.Thank you!very interesting!

----------

